# Upgraded the Girls Cage!! (Any idea what kind of cage this is?)



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

I've had these ladies for a week now! Today I got them a new cage! Found it on craigslist and paid $40 for it. The Dimensions are 32" High x 22" wide x 16" deep. According to the rat cage calculator it can hold 3 rats, so perfect. It's extremely boring right now! Will be receiving the hammocks and stuff I ordered tomorrow or wednesday! 

Here is the cage that they came in!










And here's their new cage! 

















Anyone know what type of cage it is?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like a Rat Manor I think


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah it looks like the Petco Rat Manor. http://www.amazon.com/Petco-PETCO-R...TF8&colid=2OD3PBXD4OKT0&coliid=I3KJMKXWUW2WZC


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Definitely a petco rat manor. I picked one up on Craigslist too! Only paid $25 !!!!!!!


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

Its a rat manor from petco, I just bought one a week ago for $100 so $40 is a steal!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Not to detract from the topic but I think I have that exact Tigger.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome steal on that cage! Looks great! I'm very jealous but I'll keep looking.. Craigslist will be nice to me one day


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome cage! I'm with you jd, Craigslist has not been very nice to me either 


Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it just me, or is it remarkably similar to the Rat Skyscraper by Martin's? I thought it was at first, and I was like "Whoa, this person is following my cage progression exactly!"


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

Got the first set of new hammocks in, and they're sooo cute, but the cage still looks so empty! The girls are currently completely ignoring their new decor, lol. Is there anyone on here that can make custom cage liners for the rat manor? Thanks!!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Augh I had one of those glass water bottles. Is yours leaking? I had to throw mine out because it was awful and the cage got flooded


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

I just noticed the water bottle...THE SAME ONE I HAVE. Seriously, this is downright eerie xD On a related note, I had two of those bottles, and one leaked very slightly, so I had to pitch it. The other works like a champ, so either I was lucky or you were unlucky.


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

I made liners for mine, I can give you the measurements which I took before I put the shelf in.


----------

